# Nokia Asha 200 - Review



## jamesbond008 (Sep 15, 2012)

Hello guys ,

The device I am going to review today is my new phone , Nokia Asha 200 . Launched in early 2012, and one of the best seller in feature phone category , this little device costs Rs  4080/- . 

*What is in the box?*

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-Zt9d91678Qo/UFQX1AT6uVI/AAAAAAAACeU/Qv9IaCWJ_Mo/s512/IMG_3833.JPG

The cover and the box of the Nokia 200 is very minimalistic in size and design. The box contains the phone neatly wrapped in plastic cover with the usual set of Nokia accessories ie Battery, Charger, User guide and the Headset. This new charger of Nokia looks compact and sturdy.

*Phone – Hardware *

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-EyEe-TCBwxA/UFQX0qM-FYI/AAAAAAAACeM/2q1-4ATNSYg/s512/IMG_3862.JPG

Nokia Asha 200 is a dual-sim dual standby device , with a screen size of 2.4” . The device supports an external memory card of 32 GB . Other not so techy features include a FM radio with recording, 3.5mm AV connector as usual , Bluetooth 2.1 , USB 2.0 and EDGE/GPRS support .
Nokia Asha 200 - Full phone specifications

The physical dimension of the phone is *11.54 x 6.11 x 1.4* cm

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-enDoWZJlVyg/UFQX3x2NWhI/AAAAAAAACew/sO0L59eS6l8/s512/IMG_3897.JPG

The phone feels comfortable on hand and fits inside the shirt’s / jean’s pocket too comfortably .  
Below the 2.4” display there are 6 keys and the d-pad . The outer ring of the Navi™  is used for navigation and has got silver lining throughout its edge . There are two keys in both sides with silver colour, used for OPTIONS and BACK . Overall this combination looks very sexy on the black Nokia Asha 200 .

There are 4 buttons near the Scroll key (Navi™), the top left button is used as a Dual Sim Manager . *This is a pure waste of space as once used, and corresponding settings are saved no-one is required to press this button again*. There is no option for changing it to call some other function . The top right key can be assigned functions like *Mail, Chat , Social, Create message, Conversations, Inbox, Names* and no-function .

The qwerty keypad of this phone looks little small when compared to that of Nokia X2-01 . But this phone’s keypad is better designed , so after two days of usage you won’t type in a  wrong key. The design of the keys looks as if it is smiling to us . The regular inputs are shown in white , whereas the numbers and special symbols are shown in orange colour. This combination feels nice on the eyes.

As you can see the microphone is placed near the z key, so the microphone is perfectly aligned with our mouth when we use the phone on the right ear, but there is no visible difference when used on the left ear too.  

The glossy front panel attracts fingerprints too much , this is very evident if we place the phone to sunlight .
The left side of the phone doesn’t have any button and the right side got sim slot and memory card slot . There is nothing in the bottom too . The top side is occupied by usb connector, charger connector , the headset connector and a wrist strap holder too.

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-1X1CARwKNNg/UFQX0pIzcYI/AAAAAAAACeQ/T8rMMv48t2c/s640/IMG_3882.JPG
*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-YJYKyczYCpM/UFQX2odyG2I/AAAAAAAACek/PIyryy8GmHc/s640/IMG_3884.JPG
*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-QluRHT6fcjY/UFQX7FG6sUI/AAAAAAAACfI/Npi-dBhtkio/s640/IMG_3901.JPG
*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-InWVeO9Xl70/UFQX7IuADjI/AAAAAAAACfE/kyEiQJZRDM4/s512/IMG_3902.JPG

Now coming to battery, the device is powered by nokia BL-5J with 1430 mAh . Company claims a talktime of 7 hours and standy time of 890 hours with one sim only and with dual sim a standby time of 570 hours. My opinion in this battery department is very good. The handset lasted for 4 days with almost 1.5-2 hours of calls per day, 50+ sms daily , playing music for 45 minute and web-surfing occasionally. So I think its pretty good for me.

*Phone – Software*

Nokia 200 is powered by Nokia Asha s40 OS , a customised version of S40 seen on asha series .As far as I am concerned the nokia brings one of the best user friendly interface, and same applies for asha 200’s interface too. Still the original S40 have little advantages too. Since it has familiar OS I am not going to dig deep into the subject.

*CONS*
The device doesn’t support streaming, so you can’t play videos directly, eventhough there are apps which helps you to download youtube videos and all
When we press END key during music playback , the music player automatically stops, to listen to music and do some tasks simultaneously you need to go to options, then select PLAY in BACKGROUND

*Interesting Stuffs*

If you have any “Missed Calls” or “Unread Messages” the keypad automatically blinks to grab your attention after every 40-50 seconds .

That’s it ! My review is complete , If you have any suggestion or doubt, please ask 
Navaneeth Ashok


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 15, 2012)

Seems a decent purchase. Does the phone allows DUAL CALLING & STANDBY? I mean, are both SIM's active at the same time? If you're on call on SIM 1 & you get a call on SIM 2, does the phone notifies you to pick it up & hold the current call on SIM 1?

Nice review


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 15, 2012)

Clean & Clear


----------



## jamesbond008 (Sep 15, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Clean & Clear


Thank you 


Cool G5 said:


> Seems a decent purchase. Does the phone allows DUAL CALLING & STANDBY? I mean, are both SIM's active at the same time? If you're on call on SIM 1 & you get a call on SIM 2, does the phone notifies you to pick it up & hold the current call on SIM 1?
> 
> Nice review


Thank you 
When a SIM is active on a *call* the second SIM will not be active , as a result there will not be any connectivity for the second sim . But if a SIM is used for *net-browsing* and not call , the other SIM is able to receive calls and texts and all.


----------



## Vyom (Sep 15, 2012)

Nice review.

Personally I wanted to recommend Asha 305 to a friend. But it has resistive screen. Which was quite a shock.

But this phone with physical Qwerty seems nice too.

PS: Something is telling me you are good at photography.


----------



## jamesbond008 (Sep 15, 2012)

Vyom said:


> Nice review.
> 
> Personally I wanted to recommend Asha 305 to a friend. But it has resistive screen. Which was quite a shock.
> 
> ...


I have used asha 305 for some hours and I dont think it will be of good use.
The asha 306 has an edge over 200 and 305 with the addition of wi-fi. 
The asha 311 has capacitive touchscreen, but at its price, better phones can be bought.

Yes, I love photography and if you are interested please see some snaps at Flickr: Navaneeth A's Photostream


----------



## Vyom (Sep 15, 2012)

jamesbond008 said:


> I have used asha 305 for some hours and I dont think it will be of good use.
> The asha 306 has an edge over 200 and 305 with the addition of wi-fi.
> The asha 311 has capacitive touchscreen, but at its price, better phones can be bought.
> 
> Yes, I love photography and if you are interested please see some snaps at Flickr: Navaneeth A's Photostream



Yes. I would have to do some more research for him to suggest.

And those were some amazing shots. Very professional! You can share those here: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cameras-camcorders/118227-photography-thread.html


----------



## lovedonator (Sep 16, 2012)

Very nice review mate. And just checked your flicker stream and was blown away. You have amazing talent as a photographer.


----------

